# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Next question... Gazebo Ceiling

## chalkyt

The project saga continues... Any thoughts on having a Hardiflex ceiling instead of the exposed underside of Colorbond.  
Not necessarily for aesthetic reasons but anti-bird and anti-condensation reasons. My shed has a "bubblewrap" type of anticondensation lining below the roof sheeting but the attached carport which is open sided, doesn't. On very cold mornings the carport "rains" a bit. Probably not a problem in the gazebo that time of day, but drips do make a bit of a mess (not the drips doing the work, the water ones!). BUT, am I being a bit anal worrying about something that is just a shelter to keep the sun off BBQ lunches? I am flip-flopping, hence learned advice please. 
The technical question is would just Hardiflex on top of the rafters with Colorbond straight on top of this do the anti-condensation job or would I have to use battens on top of the Hardiflex with anti-con bats between them then Colorbond on top of the battens (= more work and $$$)

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you are going to do it (you don't really need to) then I'd do Hardiflex on top of rafters then battens then roofing paper then the tin.

----------

